# Ccw finally showed up!



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

CCW finally showed up, carried for the first time today. I liked it!!


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Kevin,
Glad you are able to carry now Kevin, Going to go with the Crimson for carry? . Jerry


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Congrats man, what was your wait time if you don't mine me askin. Just sent mine off with the electronic finger prints


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Josser said:


> Kevin,
> That is a fine looking gun! ..... Jerry


?? Where?

brokenimage


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Congrats!! Time for the famous Wally-Walk!! It will be different for a while.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Congrats!! Time for the famous Wally-Walk!! It will be different for a while.


I was going to do a Wally-Walk, I only got my ccw a week and a half ago, but it didn't seem right. It's too damn cold around and with my winter coat, I could do the walk with my 12 guage.

Andy


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

wish mine would show so I can go buy a Kimber! I'm 3 weeks in so far.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> ?? Where?
> 
> brokenimage


It's one of those clear Kimbers with clear ammo. _Complete _concealment!! Or OC, no one can tell!!


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

SGT- wait time was approx 30 days, but i sent direct to the dept of agriculture in my area, not to tallahassee. I heard the wait times were approx 6 months if you send to tallahassee, but i called the local dept of agriculture/licensing and they said get the paperwork, fingerprints, cert of training, etc and send it direct to them and they would process it faster.


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

kevinm783 said:


> SGT- wait time was approx 30 days, but i sent direct to the dept of agriculture in my area, not to tallahassee. I heard the wait times were approx 6 months if you send to tallahassee, but i called the local dept of agriculture/licensing and they said get the paperwork, fingerprints, cert of training, etc and send it direct to them and they would process it faster.


You got an address? I've called every local Department of agriculture in my county and no one had any clue what I was talking about. I ive in Brevard County on the east coast. I really really don't want to wait 6 months.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

I live in Collier County, but the address I sent to was:

Dept of Agriculture and Consumer Services (Licensing Division)
230 Bal Harbour Blvd Suite #112
Punta Gorda, FL 33950-0200
(941) 575-5770

You can also go in person, but you have to make an appointment. Here's what you need: certificate from class, fingerprints (can be done at local sherriff's office), certified check, complete application, copy of driver's license. I think that was it. Don't bother making an appointment, there was like a 2-3 week waiting list. The guy I spoke with said to put everything together and mail it directly to their office where they would process the application immediately. If you send to Tallahassee it could sit on some lazy government union employee's desk for a month before their fat asses get around to it.

Note: This was my regional office, you might be able to find a regional office closer to where you live. If nobody else knows what you are talking about, I'd check to make sure you can mail to another regional office. I don't see why you couldn't, but you never know with these guys...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SGTRick1775 said:


> You got an address? I've called every local Department of agriculture in my county and no one had any clue what I was talking about. I ive in Brevard County on the east coast. I really really don't want to wait 6 months.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


I'm from Brevard (Viera) and will be going back as soon as our damn house sells here. Brevard falls in the Orlando region's office.

http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/staff/orlando.html

*Orlando Regional Office *
8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m. (EST)
Joe Barry, Supervisor 
400 West Robinson Street, Room 110 
Orlando, Florida 32801 
Phone: (407) 245-0883
Fax (407) 317-7324 
[email protected]


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Todd said:


> I'm from Brevard (Viera) and will be going back as soon as our damn house sells here. Brevard falls in the Orlando region's office.
> 
> http://licgweb.doacs.state.fl.us/staff/orlando.html
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot guys! I'm plannin on takin a bike ride to the Orlando office and dropping off the packet. Hopefully will get it back soon. Just bought the Crossbreed holster and it would be great if they both came in the same day!!

Thanks again guys this forum is great!:smt1099:smt1099:smt1099


----------

